

Facebook Risks Both Gifts & New Ad Businesses by Not Being Straight with Users - tedrrrr
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the-true-cost-of-facebook-keeping-secrets-from-its-users.php

======
gregcohn
Facebook always seems to take an "apologize later" approach to things like
this, but if they think they get to do this forever, they are wrong. Users are
already starting to vote with their time online.

------
munkimunki
very astute. great read!

